# Feral female



## loveregardless (May 4, 2005)

I also posted about this female's kittens in another thread, but I have some more questions about her specifically. 

When my boyfreind and I move into our own home, we would very much like to take Darla (pictured in my avatar) home with us. She is a partially tame stray, but very "wild" by most standards. She's extremely affectionate however, and I'm sure would love a good home. The problem is, if we take her with us, she'll be an inside cat, and I'm not sure how she will adjust to that. I know that in order to bring her home we would have to use a live animal trap, there is no way she's going in a carrier. And getting her to the vet would be, oh goodness, no small feat. She doesn't bite, but she will scratch you to peices if she's frighened. So any suggestions? Is it worth trying, or will it just make her miserable. 

She is good at surviving as a stray, she's just so sweet and I absolutely adore her. What should I do?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Do you have a chance to try to adapt her before you move? I think it's worthwhile to try. But maybe you want to decide in advance how much or how long so you know when it's not working.


----------



## loveregardless (May 4, 2005)

I don't understand exactly what you mean. Haha, I'm confused?!

Also, now that I am worried she might be pregnant, AGAIN, I don't know what I'm going to do. I would keep her at the house and let her have her kittens there if we were at the house in time, thats no problem, but how do you move a pregnant cat? I guess the live animal trap again, huh?

I have got to get her to the vet as soon as her kittens are gone. 

How do you think that is going to go? I can get her in the trap, but then how do I get her from the trap to the vet table?? She is going to have a coniption!! And then getting her BACK in the box/carrier/trap, especially if they find out she's pregnant! AGH!


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

If you have her in a live trap, the vet may be able to sedate her thru the wire so she can be taken out safely. She will probably be very scared after she is trapped, but might calm down afterwards.

All of our cats were stray or feral. Aki and Hiro were trapped as older kittens, and had never had any human contact, so they took a while to adjust. Hiro is a regular lap cat now and loves attention. AKi has adjusted well to living inside, but he still usually shys away from human contact. He is still making progress, and I have no doubt that someday he will be a lap cat too.
Sadie was a very affectionate stray, and she only took a week at most to adjust. The first night or two, she kept me up with her constant meowing. I was afraid it wasn't going to work, but she calmed down shortly after.

If Darla is shy but still affectionate, I think she might adjust well. I think you should go for it and give it a try. If it doesn't go well, you could always have her spayed and vaccinated and release her back to the wild.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

loveregardless said:


> I don't understand exactly what you mean. Haha, I'm confused?!


Sorry -- I meant see if you can get her to be an indoor cat before you move. :wink: 



loveregardless said:


> but then how do I get her from the trap to the vet table??


Let the vet worry about that. That's what you're paying for!! :lol:


----------



## loveregardless (May 4, 2005)

Another thing I was wondering, how do you train them to use the litter box if they're used to going potty outside. I do think she would make the transition well, she is a very affectionate little lady. And I really do love her to peices. And you made a good point, if nothing else, I can have her doctored up and bring her back here, but I'm keeping my heart set that everything will work out great when we take her home. She wins over everyone who meets her, as you can see she's quite the cutie, hehe.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Yes, she is certainly a sweet little cutie!!  Usually if you just show a cat where the box is, they know what to do with it. If you can collect some scat, put a little in the box so she knows it's hers.


----------



## Feral Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

What a sweetie! She's gorgeous! 

All three of my cats were feral. They adjusted and after the initial adjustment period are the best indoor kitties ever! They would never even THINK of wanting out, in fact I recently tried introducing them to the back sunporch and they would not go out there even though it is enclosed!

Just start her out in a nice quiet room, make sure there aren't any hidey holes you can't get to, but do give her a place that she THINKS is a super secret safe spot (covered carrier, box of some sort, if there is an under the bed then she will hide there). At first they are more scared because everything is new and scary, be prepared for a couple months of readjustment, if it is less all the better! Once she understands that you guys aren't hurting her and that you do all sorts of nice things like feed and pet her then she will calm down and trust you. Ferals make very dedicated pets for their direct families but usually hide from strangers (I love it that way, they're my cats and I don't need them to love anyone else!). 

A good way to spend time with her initially is feeding treats, reading to her or in the same room as her, and quietly talking and blinking to her. If she reacts well to you being in the room start some play time, ferals can be very playful! Good luck, hopefully things go well and you keep us posted (with pictures too!).


----------



## loveregardless (May 4, 2005)

She is a sweet heart, and adorable. 

I already talk sweet to her and blink my eyes at her. I had read before that squinting was a sign of affection, and for sure, she loves me as much as I love her now. She still doesn't like anyone but me too much though...its so funny...I didn't know until recently that cats could growl, lol. 

She's already used to being mostly inside since she's had her kittens, so at least I have that going for me, and she absolutely loves sleeping on the towels and carpet I lay out for them, and she likes ledges and stuff so I'm sure she would just love a cat tower.

Fingers crossed. I'm gonna keep an eye on her and take her to the vet as soon as the kittens are gone. I'm just worried that once they're gone, she won't come inside anymore. Then we'll hardly see her until I move...which should be by July. I dunno, maybe not. She did come every morning when she heard my car pull up to get fed before, I don't think she'll do much regressing.


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

*adopt her (-:*

See if you can catch Darla with a Humane trap, once she adjusts being inside, you can decide if you want her to have the kittens or spay her, but off the streets is a must especially is she acts like a stray and is not feral


----------

